# New New Front Brakes Knocking when stopping



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

Just for starters I'm a new a proud new owner to a 2004 Torrid Red GTO w/ 6spd. Cannot believe that I never got one of these before now. Fast and has a great ride for what it is. Oh and the wife and kids love it too, lots of room for all. arty:

BUT now for my issue.

I started to get a pulse in the steering wheel, so I knew it was time for a rotor turning. When I got the first side appart my pads were severlly cracked and a small portion on the outside pad set was missing. I got new ceramic pad from my local parts store and both rotors turned. Before putting it back together gave everything a once over and didn't find anything that stood out. So I put it all back together. Took it for a slow run around my block to ease the new pads in and noticed that I have a knocking when i apply the brakes. Sounds like the drivers side but I took both sides loose again and redid it all... Still knocks at low speeds :shutme . I do not hear it knock while slowing from above 20mph. I put it back up on the jack and tugged, pulled, jerked, and wiggled all I could and still I can't find anything. I have done many a brake jobs but I have never had one knock.

Anyone have any ideas for me to look at? Has anyone else had this issue? My rotors are stock and the pads are by Wagner. I used brake grease on the sliders and cleaned everything before going back together. Tomorrow morning I'm gona jack it backup again to see if I can solve this riddle of the knocking brake before it drives me crazy :willy:.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't believe in turning rotors (bash away people), but it never seems right again. Anyway, maybe that pad is bad.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

I will have to check the pads on that side and see if I have any slop in them. Did some googling and that seemed to a problem that causes same knocking.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

YEAH!! Got up early to redo my front brakes. I swapped the pads from each side and the knock followed. So for a 4th time I had the front up and tires off and put my old pads back and took my bads one back for some $$$$.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It doesn't soud like its the brakes. I would start looking at suspension, RR bushings, tie rods, wheel bearing, ball joints, ect.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check all your suspension componets: bolts, nuts, bushings.


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

when i got my new wheels, when stopping hard, i found that the wheels were coming into contact with the calipers and i had to shave 1 mm off each side to get proper clearance. you couldn't tell when the car was sitting because the suspension was not under load, but after guessing and checking with some paint i could see where it was rubbing off, and filed that area down a little bit. problem solved.
___________________


----------

